# Best warm/spicy fragrance?



## chrgrl (Oct 2, 2006)

I love perfumes that smell spicy or warm but haven't found the perfect one yet. I love Angel, but it's so freakin' expensive! Lately I've been wearing La Maison de Vanille Madagascar (probably forgot some words in the title) and it's pretty good, but I just haven't found my HG spicy scent.

Any recs?


----------



## Anika_1 (Oct 2, 2006)

Gucci do really heavy and spicy one called "Gucci Perfume" and the description for it is:

"Gucci Perfume by Gucci, This Scent Is A Luxurious Blend Of Heliotrope, Orange Blossom, Orris, Vanilla, Citrus, Cumin, And Thyme"

Gucci Perfume / Women's Fragrance

doesn't come cheap btw!


----------



## janetsbreeze (Oct 2, 2006)

i love l'occitane amber. it's a very warm fragrance.

opium is another wonderful standby, a classic


----------



## speerrituall1 (Oct 2, 2006)

My fav, Fendi Theorema.


----------



## goddess13 (Oct 3, 2006)

I was looking on an Australian perfume site, and you might be interested in the following:

~YSL Opium

~Cacheral Lou Lou

~Chanel Coco

~Dior Addict

~Moschino for Woman EDT

~Guerlain Shalimar


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 3, 2006)

Dior Addict is very nice!

I am going to repeat myself again here (because I love this stuff and tell everyone about it, lol) and say you may like Amber Romance from Vic. Sec. It is certainly warm and fairly spicey. Stop by and give it a whiff, it comes in an actual perfume and a body mist (and of course lotions, body wash, etc.)

Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 3, 2006)

definitely ysl's opium!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Oct 3, 2006)

If you want something unique try JLo's Miami Glow! I love it!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 3, 2006)

Avon and Mary Kay both have quality perfumes, IMHO, and they both have spicy fragrances. A good site to go to for info regarding different scents is fragrancex.com. They explain what notes are in each perfume, as well as whether they're Oriental, floral, etc.


----------



## chrgrl (Oct 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Avon and Mary Kay both have quality perfumes, IMHO, and they both have spicy fragrances. A good site to go to for info regarding different scents is fragrancex.com. They explain what notes are in each perfume, as well as whether they're Oriental, floral, etc. thanks! i will have to check this site out.


----------



## nunwekk (Dec 27, 2007)

amor amor


----------



## Embria (Jan 2, 2008)

B&amp;BW Blackberry Amber

Victoria Secret Very Sexy Hot


----------



## beautybunny (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm very bad at describing fragrances, but I've been told Chanel Allure Sensuelle is oriental/spicy and I LOVE it. For a cheapy alternative, you can grab the Japanese Cherry Blossom lotion and spray at Bath &amp; Body Works - it smells similar, if less intense, and I can't get enough.


----------



## tarpley612 (Jan 5, 2008)

Mary Kay has two that fit that description. Journey and Belara. The Journey is a little lighter but it's my favorite. I sold Mary Kay for awhile and I had every one of them. Another one you could try is Victoria's Secret "Body by Victoria" All of these are spicy but they aren't exactly "heavy" Do you like Estee Lauder scents? If so Youth Dew is very spicy and heavy...both the original and the new Amber Nude. I found out a lot of people on here hate both of them but Youth Dew has always been my favorite scent and I love the new one almost as much as the new one. My mom used to wear one called Intimate. They stopped making it for awhile, but I saw it recently. It was a lot cheaper than what it used to be and I've heard the scent is different but it may be worth a shot


----------



## Lauren (Jan 5, 2008)

With Love by Hilary Duff is sort of a warm spicy oriental with some fruity notes, I really like it!


----------



## ellini (Jan 11, 2008)

Guerlain - Aqua Allegoria *WINTER DELICES*

It smells of pine, ginger, and incense, just the thing for a cold snowy day. A review once said Winter Delices was like "walking in a snowy pine forest and coming home to a house where gingerbread is baking in the oven". This is a definite winter scent for me, warm and comforting all at once.

Lolita Lempicka - *Lolita Lempicka*

A sweeter scent with lots of vanilla in its sillage but also a fresh green note that keeps the composition in harmony from the opening to its very end. Not another Angel clone for sure! Beautiful and delicate fragrance, definitely deserves a sniff.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (Jan 11, 2008)

Mont Blanc pink bottle


----------



## tigrisjasmine (Jan 12, 2008)

Mmmm, my signature scent is Max Mara.






Description from Amazon:

Fragrance Family: Oriental

Recommended Use: All Seasons

Fragrance Notes: Ginger, Sap, Sicilian Lemon, Magnolia, White Lily, Orchid, Sugar Cane, Musk, Exotic Woods, Cashmere.

Fragrance Style: Sophisticated

Check it out!


----------



## bulbul (Jan 16, 2008)

Gucci is hte best


----------



## PerfumeLover (Jul 29, 2013)

*Ã‰picÃ© Â· Florencia Collection Â· Life is Beautiful* 
Spicy, exotic, sophisticated, seductive. Ã‰picÃ© is a sensible and wild journey, eminence of love and power of femininity.  Captivating composition of innocent Lily, woody Soft Sandalwood, bitty Pepper and earthy Patchouli.​ *Notes:* Lily, Patchouli, Pepper, Marigold, Watermelon, Passion Fruit Flower, Caramel, Soft Sandalwood.

Warm, sensual, spicy.

florenciaskin, look for specials. Check Amazon.





Hope, this is the one you are looking for.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Aug 4, 2013)

For the classics, YSL Opium, and Coco Chanel.  If price is an issue, try Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab's "Scheherazade".


----------

